# algae and co2 concentration



## alxbel (Nov 28, 2005)

I am having a algae problem in my tank. 

My aquarium set-up is: 90 Gal.; pressurized CO2( 2bpp, using my canister filter as diffuser); Eheim 2217 canister filter: 2-65 watts 6700K; 2-T5 55watts (12 hrs).

Started dosing (in my 2nd week now): Flourish Nitrogen (7ml 2x a week); Flourish Phosphorus (12ml 2x a week); Flourish Potassium (15ml 2x a week) and Flourish comprehensive (10ml 2x a week).

I have Micro Sword, Ludwiggia broad; Camboba; hydrophilia; Money wort and Oriental sword and i have 4 Sword tails; 3 SAE; 1 Otto; 2 Danios; 1 Betta; and around 30 guppies.

I have tested the following: NO3= 10 ppm; PO4= 0.25ppm; KH 6 dKH and PH 7.3 

With the above information, what would be the best way to resolve my algae problem. I started my tank with a PH at 8, Co2 at 1bps and a GH of 7dKH so i have a low concentration of CO2 at only about 2.1 and started to see algae, so I increased my CO2 to 2bps in order to lower my PH and attain at least 12-25 Co2 concentration. After two days my PH went down to PH 7.3, 6 dGH but still my algae seems to be growing. 

With a doze of Seachem flourish excel solve my problem?

Any suggestion is most welcome.


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

12 hrs is too long for a newly started tank. Try 5-6 a day in the first month. 
Then gradually extend it to 8-10. This is quite a standard procedure, not limited
only to ADA tanks.

http://www.adaaust.com.au/support/support_aquarium_layout.htm


----------

